#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Compliance Test para Rocket AC Prism Gen2

## polettoroger

Boa noite,

Alguém conseguiu habilitar o compliance test na Rocket AC Prism Gen2 ?
Poderiam me ajudar em como fazer isso ?

Att,

----------


## avatar52

Se usasse a pesquisa: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...076#post823076

----------


## TheGodfather

> Se usasse a pesquisa: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...076#post823076


Boa. Comprei um par também, e antes de postar um novo tópico dei uma "googlada" rápida e resolvi a bronca.

----------


## polettoroger

> Boa. Comprei um par também, e antes de postar um novo tópico dei uma "googlada" rápida e resolvi a bronca.



Usei esse comando e não funcionou. A versão do firmware que estou usando é a airOS8 for XC board firmware v8.1.2. Havia testado na mais recente airOS8 for XC board firmware v8.4.2 também.

----------


## polettoroger

Consegui.
Primeiro foi preciso dar permissão de execução "X" no arquivo system.cfg e running.cfg.

----------

